# You tube of plumbing company work



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

See any violations here?





 
Local company posting their own work.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

And they are proud of that................:blink:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I love the way they keep all the broken concrete & chunks of dirt, & work around all them piles. You know all that crap is going back in the trench. :yes:. When I do a job like that, all the dirt & concrete gets hauled out, & backfill with pea pebble or 21a. What do they do, stand on top of the piles of dirt, when they are taking out the old pipes, & installing the new ones?

I know the sideways tees are a joke to, but 1st thing I'd like to check, is the pitch, from beginning to end.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Keep pickin' at it, it'll bleed.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The San tee's should all be t/y combos. 

And it don't look like there's very much support/fill under those drain lines, that's gonna be a sagging mess before long

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Are rubber fernco's allowed under a slab within the footprint of the building in Florida?

Rubber fernco's w/out a stainless shield are pretty much banned altogether in Washington State since they stopped allowing them for side sewer connections. Side sewer contractors are up in arms up here since they changed the code to require shielded couplings on all side sewers.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Are rubber fernco's allowed under a slab within the footprint of the building in Florida?
> 
> Rubber fernco's w/out a stainless shield are pretty much banned altogether in Washington State since they stopped allowing them for side sewer connections. Side sewer contractors are up in arms up here since they changed the code to require shielded couplings on all side sewers.


Yes they are, however, I like to line up the two pipes. They appear to have a small offset between the two. Good luck cabling in the future.:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use no-hub when connecting similar materials.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

First violation- home depot bucket


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Where do you start the santee on its side or back is wrong,the super duper fernco's and that is just what we saw.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

What the hell is a t/y combo lol . jk we call them combo's or wye's


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Wrong job to have a you tube presentation. This job is done illegally ,you know there is no permit on the job. The horizontal tee would fail the job.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

santee, grade, too much primer, contaminated backfill, pipe is white and has hubs, hack with no license, need to saw-cut not hack-hammer, craftsmanship sucks, no morals, hope it was free work, no clean-outs, no sil-seal around pipes, ferncos are not offsets.........


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

It boggles my mind the amount of destruction it takes in other areas a sewer replacement creates. Holy crap that's a mess that will never be the same! Who pays the hotel bills?


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> See any violations here?
> 
> Swift Plumbers installs new pvc drain pipe in Sarasota We Are the Sarasota Plumbers - YouTube
> 
> Local company posting their own work.


Why did they even have a broom there? what do you wanna bet that the concrete patch is above grade? 

I can here the old man now, "Tees in a stack, wyes on their back...dumbass!"


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

"Man this is so awesome we should put it on youtube!" " Yea then people will call us, cuz we are the best" "and we do it cheap" 

Hahahaha:laughing:


----------



## Brian Ayres (Sep 9, 2012)

That is embarrassing. I can't imagine feeling good about myself if I ever did work like that. 

When someone does a hack job like that and then takes the time to post on YouTube? 
Were they actually proud? Really?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

No-hub said:


> santee, grade, too much primer, contaminated backfill, pipe is white and has hubs, hack with no license, need to saw-cut not hack-hammer, craftsmanship sucks, no morals, hope it was free work, no clean-outs, no sil-seal around pipes, ferncos are not offsets.........


 
They are licensed. I know the owner and am very surprised, typically this company does do good work.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> They are licensed. I know the owner and am very surprised, typically this company does do good work.


Sounds like you guys should use this for promotion of YOUR company...


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> They are licensed. I know the owner and am very surprised, typically this company does do good work.


I watched about 50 of the 1801 videos he has on youtube and I did not see anything that resembled good work. Back pitched lines, replaced PVC with CPVC on exterior, replaced tub waste and overflow with a cheap plastic home depot slip joint version, ran an 1 1/2" waste with 2 lavs in series 8 to 10 feet from point of vent like a roller coaster.... Swift Plumbers are Not To Swift in my opinion. :whistling2:


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

"No leaks" .... Yet!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

TPWinc said:


> "No leaks" .... Yet!
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoGpCVHxHqA&feature=plcp


Holy crap! He must have run out of glue.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

TPWinc said:


> I watched about 50 of the 1801 videos he has on youtube and I did not see anything that resembled good work. Back pitched lines, replaced PVC with CPVC on exterior, replaced tub waste and overflow with a cheap plastic home depot slip joint version, ran an 1 1/2" waste with 2 lavs in series 8 to 10 feet from point of vent like a roller coaster.... Swift Plumbers are Not To Swift in my opinion. :whistling2:


 
All I am commenting on are the homes I have been in and have seen thier work.Faucets straigth ,toilets set straight. I have not seen any you tube presentations of other plumbers and their work as they do not concern me.Mine does.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Sounds like you guys should use this for promotion of YOUR company...


 
I am not sure where you dug this up and why. I am not affilated with this company.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

TPWinc said:


> "No leaks" .... Yet!
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoGpCVHxHqA&feature=plcp


Oh my god, if I went to a house and saw crap like this I would video it to show to everyone why not to use these people. This disgusts me, obviously they just frickin hand out licenses to every Tom dick and Harry there in Florida.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

reedplumber said:


> Oh my god, if I went to a house and saw crap like this I would video it to show to everyone why not to use these people. This disgusts me, *obviously they just frickin hand out licenses to every Tom dick and Harry there in Florida*.


Not really... I've seen this happen to some good plumbers with bad business sense. They get greedy, take on more work than they can handle and basically grow to fast... or they build a solid business and then decide to lay back and leave the wrong person in charge.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Why did the tear up so much concrete? We dig up about 3 feet and tunnel between holes, no way I would just jack hammer concrete trench all the way across the floor.

And where is the beams in the concrete?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I would like to know why they come in on a slab leak and jack hammer in house or kitchen and they dont put up any plastic to tent the area off and keep dust down.

Rookie company in leak repair.........


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

TPWinc said:


> Not really... I've seen this happen to some good plumbers with bad business sense. They get greedy, take on more work than they can handle and basically grow to fast... or they build a solid business and then decide to lay back and leave the wrong person in charge.


Bingo!! A few 2 page adds in the books, hire on a bunch of kids, charge full price, and count the bucks. IMO


----------

